# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Shprehje Latine

## Askusho

a priori -  që nuk mbështetet nga përvoja njerëzore apo shkencore

----------


## Askusho

*ab irato  vendim që merret në gjaknxehtësi*

----------


## Askusho

*ab ovo – fjalë për fjalë “nga veza”, por ka kuptimin – që nga fillesa (fillimi), nga rrënja, etj, – iu futën një analize të problemit ab ovo (që nga fillesa, ose nga rrënja).*

----------


## Askusho

*

ab uno disce omnes  nga prova të vogla mund të kuptohet e tëra.*

----------


## Askusho

*abyssus abyssum invocat  (nga psalmet e Davidit) Hapi i parë i gabuar të çon te të tjerë të gabuar.*

----------


## Askusho

*ab hoc et ab hac  Një gjë në vend të tjetrës*

----------


## Askusho

*ab imo pectore me çiltërsi, me zemër të hapur*

----------


## Askusho

*ad portas  (nga fraza: Hanibal ad portas), te dera, për të shprehur një rrezik të madh që po vjen.*

----------


## Askusho

*alter ego, alter idem – (kuptim të njëjtë), vetja tjetër. (përdoret edhe për dikë që ke besim të plotë)*

----------


## Askusho

*altera pars  ana tjetër (e problemit)*

----------


## Askusho

*alea jacta est  zaret u hodhën.*

----------


## shofer

Veritas filia temporis.- e verteta eshte e bija e kohes.

----------


## shofer

Homo sine pecunia, immago mortis.- burri pa para eshte imazhi i vdekjes.

----------


## shofer

Mulier recte olet ubi nihil olet.- gruaja mban ere te mire kur s'eshte parfumosur.

----------


## shofer

Dubium sapientiae initium. -dyshimi eshte fillimi i njohurise(diturise).

----------


## Askusho

flmn shoferooo,
ftoj edhe te tjeret te sjellin sa me shume shprehje latine.

----------


## shofer

Carpe diem ... quam minimum credula postero.- jeto momentin...dhe tek e nesermja beso sa me pak te jete e mundur.


Quinto Orazio Flacco

----------


## shofer

Ridendo dicere verum. - duke qeshur thuhet e verteta.

Marco Tullio Cicerone

----------


## shofer

Virtute duce, comite fortuna. - virtytin si udheheqes, fatin si shok.

Marco Tullio Cicerone

----------


## shofer

Corruptissima republica plurimae leges.- shteti i korruptuar ka ligje te shumta.

Publio Cornelio Tacito

----------

